# Do Flourish Excel need sealing?



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

I think quite a lot of members have used it. I have received it recently through mail order. When I opened the lid the seal (the paper thing) came out with it. Does it mean that it was not sealed properly? Should I make a complain or something :-(


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

I think it will be fine. Flourish dosen't have to be sealed to stay fresh or anything. The only thing is if you think it may have been tampered with then I would file a complaint.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

IM not exactly sure what you are talking about but you may want to contact the company you ordered it from and let them know it wasnt properly sealed.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Though I've never used this exact product. I remember opening a bottle of pond declorinator recently and it didn't have an actuall seal it was just a small round foam/papery piece under the cap. Companies use this on different liquid in bottles with screw tops (not just aquarium stuff) and it's just so when the bottle's closed it don't leak out anything they sometimes come out on the bottle top though they're supposed to stay tucked up in there. I don't think it's a biggy though even if it was an actual seal because alot of times seals are made of the same stuff I mentioned above just glued on the bottle top. If the little papery piece says something like: do not use if tampered or something along those lines then I would say it was a seal that someone broke but if not it was probally just what I mentioned at first.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its fine.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I think it should be OK.


----------

